# Firefox



## potozán (2008 Május 23)

Egy kis segítséget kérnék, ha lehet.
Mindig a Firefox böngészőt használtam, azzal dolgoztam már elég sokat a CH-n is.
Ma egyéb okok miatt szükségem volt egy produkcióra való szavazás miatt kitörölni a „sütike”, majd és a beállításán is változtatni átmenetileg.
Amikor végeztem a beállításnál az eredeti helyzetet rögzítettem, és elkezdtem különböző weblapokat megnyit.
Minden esetben a megnyitáskor megjelent egy ablak, mely tájékoztatot, hogy az illető hely egy sütit szeretne elhelyezni, engedélyezem-e, vagy tiltom.
Minden esetben engedélyeztem és tudtam használni a különböző webllapokat.
Nem így a CH esetében, mely mindenekelőtt a legkedvesebb nekem.
Itt nem kínálta fel a süti elhelyezést a lap, de azonnal megnyílt, és kérte a becenevet, valamint a jelszót. Egyébként ezek nekem ott elmentett dolgok, úgy, hogy a becenév után már be is jelentkeztem.
Megjelent a szokásos ablakban, így:
„Üdvözlünk újból potozán!(lehet nem pontosan írtam le)
Ezután nyílt a lap, de nem aktívan, újra kérte a bejelentkezéshez szükséges becenevet, jelszót.
Hiába írtam azonban be, úgy kezelt a lap a továbbiakban, mint egy látogatót., nem azonosított. Nem tudtam semmit lépni az oldalakon.
Ezt sokszor megismételtem, de hiába.
Ekkor felmentem az Explorer-el, melyet nem használok, mert sérülése esetén újratelepítés fájdalmas, munkája következhet egy esetleges tetemes veszteséggel.
Nos ezzel minden további nélkül be tudtam jelentkezni, és tudtam az oldalakon munkát végezni is, azaz, rendes állandó tagként azonosított.
Szeretném tudni, mi lehet a hiba.
Megpróbáltam azt is, kitöröltem a Firefox-ot, és újra telepítettem, de az eredmény nem változott.
Kérem a segítséget ahhoz, hogy valamilyen módon boldoguljak ezzel a böngészővel.
Arra gondoltam, hogy miután kitöröltem a Firefoxnál a sütiket, a regisztrációs süti is törlésre került, és esetleg a CH automatikusan nem generálja újra.
Igen ám, de akkor miért tudok felmenni az Explorer-el? Van-e valami megoldás, tudtok-e nekem segíteni?
Köszönöm a gyors választ, és a segítséget.
Kérlek, ha lehet priviben értesítsetek.
Köszönettel, és Üdvözlettel:
potozán


----------



## vitezlaszlo (2008 Május 28)

Esetleg nézd meg, hogy nem szerepel-e az oldal a "sütikivételek" között (Eszközök / Beállítások / Adatvédelem / Sütik / Kivételek), mert ha igen akkor nem tudja fogadni az adott oldal(aktól) érkező süti(ke)t.


----------



## potozán (2008 Május 28)

vitezlaszlo írta:


> Esetleg nézd meg, hogy nem szerepel-e az oldal a "sütikivételek" között (Eszközök / Beállítások / Adatvédelem / Sütik / Kivételek), mert ha igen akkor nem tudja fogadni az adott oldal(aktól) érkező süti(ke)t.


Köszönöm, nagyon kedves tőled, hogy segíteni akartál, de sajnos nincs a kivételek között, így továbbra is választ szeretnék kapni valakitől egy jó megoldásra.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 2)

Esetleg, néha felkínálja az alapértelmezett beállításokat. Múltkor frissítés közben lekapcsoltam a gépet, megjegyzem véletlenül, mert félálomba voltam. Másnap néztem és nem indult el a Firefox-om. Akkor felkínálta az alapértelmezett beállításokat. Utána minden rendben volt. Mióta Firefox-ot használom (most már három éve).
1. 3 év alatt csak 2-3 spywarem volt
2. Vírus nem kaptam közvetlenül.

igaz az Incredimail-emben már kaptam vírust, de azt a NOD-om azonnal törölte.
NAV-ot és NIS-t nem használok

Spyware Terminator és NOD 32 ez a kettő kellő védelmet nyújt a rosszindulatú programoktól.

az IE-től tartózkodom, amióta egy vírus az IE-t támadta meg. Ráadásul az IE nem stabil. Most az új verzió, nagyon lenyúlt a Firefox-tól ötleteket, lapok megnyitása, letöltés-vezérlés. De még így is csak, egy gyenge utánzat.
*
Ne hagyd magad Öreg Róka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Már várom a Firefox 3-at
*


----------



## potozán (2008 Június 6)

EUHun írta:


> Esetleg, néha felkínálja az alapértelmezett beállításokat. Múltkor frissítés közben lekapcsoltam a gépet, megjegyzem véletlenül, mert félálomba voltam. Másnap néztem és nem indult el a Firefox-om. Akkor felkínálta az alapértelmezett beállításokat. Utána minden rendben volt. Mióta Firefox-ot használom (most már három éve).
> 1. 3 év alatt csak 2-3 spywarem volt
> 2. Vírus nem kaptam közvetlenül.
> 
> ...



Köszönöm a segíteni akarást, de sajnaos nem jutottam előbbre, nálam ugyanis alapértemezett a Firefox, és ráadásúl már 3-s van fent, úgy tudom béta változatban.
Viszont letöltöttem az általad ajánlott Spyware Terminatort, úgy látom jó kis program, csak nem tudom, hogy hogyan vizsgáltassak vele.
Az általános vizsgálatnál talált egy rosszindulatú trójait, amit előzőleg a NOD32(éles változat) nem talált meg.
Úgy látom, vannak fent az ablakon különböző fülek, amelyekre kattintva további vizsgálatokat lehet kérni?
Nem vagyok tisztában azzal, hogy azok mik.
Szívesen fogadnám e tekintetben a segítségedet, és a tájékoztatásodat.
Köszönettel:
potozán


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 7)

*Spyware Terminator használata*



potozán írta:


> Köszönöm a segíteni akarást, de sajnaos nem jutottam előbbre, nálam ugyanis alapértemezett a Firefox, és ráadásúl már 3-s van fent, úgy tudom béta változatban.
> Viszont letöltöttem az általad ajánlott Spyware Terminatort, úgy látom jó kis program, csak nem tudom, hogy hogyan vizsgáltassak vele.
> Az általános vizsgálatnál talált egy rosszindulatú trójait, amit előzőleg a NOD32(éles változat) nem talált meg.
> Úgy látom, vannak fent az ablakon különböző fülek, amelyekre kattintva további vizsgálatokat lehet kérni?
> ...



A Spyware Terminatort be lehet állítani, hogy magyarul kommunikáljon veled. Állandóan frissítik az adatbázisát, azaz naprakész védelmet kapsz. Van egy házikó fül: ott a rendszerinfok vannak. Én nem szoktam bele menni, de néha nem árt belenézni. 
*1. Mellette van (nagyító) fül:

*






Scan Report: kilistázza, hogy mikor volt utoljára vizsgálat, milyen fajta vizsgálat és hogy hány file-t vizsgált át. 
_ Vizsgálat van:_ gyors, teljes és egyéni (ezt haladóknak ajánlanám, mivel itt neked kell megadnod a paramétereket.
Kihagyottak: Oda azon file.okat listázza ki amelyek nem kerültek vizsgálatra
 Karantén: veszélyes programok (trójaiak, kémprogik, kéretlen reklámprogik)
 Frissítés: ez az UPDATE rész. Itt beállíthatod, hogy csak az adatbázist frissítse, vagy az egész progit. Itt érdemes csak az adatbázis frissítést kérni, mert így nem indítja újra állandóan a rendszert. Ha programnak van új verziója akkor azt úgy is jelzi feléd.
 Segédprogramok: Itt van néhány progi benne, amellyel visszaállíthatod a beállításokat az alapra, vagy egy az általad korábban beállított beállításra.

*2. Állandó védelem:* Itt állíthatod be a progit, hogy a háttérben fusson, és hogy mit figyeljen. Ha oda belépsz, akkor a következőket látod:
Beállítások
Programvédelem
Rendszervédelem
Internetvédelem 

Itt beállíthatod a biztonsági szintet is, ami azt jelenti, hogy ha magas prioritású, akkor mindenről küld értesítőt, figyelmeztetést. Itt nem árt állítgatni, mivel nem jó az, amikor telepítesz és kiléptet a rendszerből, mert beriaszt.[FONT=&quot]

*3. Internet Protection fül: *
[/FONT] Itt három opció közül választhatsz. Először is kapsz egy Webguard-ot a progi telepítéssel. Azaz, figyeli az oldalakat, hogy amikor rálépsz egy ismeretlen weblapra, ne tudjon semmit letölteni ami káros (mivel az internet mapába (TEMP). A honlapok bizonyos elemeit elmenti a számítógép, hogy ha legközelebb újra belépsz, akkor ne kelljen letöltenie még egyszer a honlapkomponenseket. ilyenkor bekerülhet néhány nem várt vendég)
Opciók:
cookies scan: komponens felügyelet
favorite scan: kedvencek felügyelete
Immunize: ezt nem használom

*4. Beállítások fül*: itt tudod testre szabni a spyware-t.
Opciók:
általános: itt be tudod állítani a nyelvezetét





Ide, beírhatod az egyik e-mailedet, mert akkor megkapod e-mailben is a vizsgálati jelentést.

Vizsgálat beállítás: itt beállíthatod, hogy automatikus vizsgálat milyen legyen, gyors, teljes, egyéni.
Ütemezési beállítás: Itt beállíthatod, hogy mikor végezzen vizsgálatot a progi
Frissítési beállítás: itt beállíthatod, hogy a kártevők adatbázisát, mikor frissítse. (érdemes 24 óránkénti frissítést bekapcsolni. Ebből nem fogsz észrevenni semmit, a jobb alsó sarokba csak annyit fog kiírni, hogy az adatbázis frissítésre került. Nem fog bezavarni semmilyen futó programba.
clam antivirus: Ez egy plusz ingyenes progi egy vírusirtó, Én nem telepítettem fel mert nem biztos, hogy a NOD32-m elviselné a jelenlétét.
Pedig jó lehet, mert 40 000 vírus, trójai és féreg leírását tartalmazza az adatbázisa 
itt találsz róla infot http://www.clamav.net/

*5. Support & Help:* Ez itt a segédlet és a készítők info-lapja, elérhetőségeik, hibaelhárítás, miegymás.

Remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## potozán (2008 Június 8)

EUHun írta:


> A Spyware Terminatort be lehet állítani, hogy magyarul kommunikáljon veled. Állandóan frissítik az adatbázisát, azaz naprakész védelmet kapsz. Van egy házikó fül: ott a rendszerinfok vannak. Én nem szoktam bele menni, de néha nem árt belenézni.
> *1. Mellette van (nagyító) fül:
> 
> *
> ...



Igen tudtál, és nagyon köszönöm Neked a részletes magyarázatot.
Ennek alapján beállítottam, és úgy látom remekül működik.
Azon gondolkodom én miben tudnék Neked segíteni, de ha van ilyen alkalom gondolom megírod, minimum priviben.
Van egy újabb kérdésem:
Mint Firefox felhasználó, azt nem tudod, hogy egyik Web oldalon tárolt képeimből, hogyan tudok ide a CH-ra áttenni?
URL cím átjön vele, de a kép nem jelenik meg, csak a cím.
Köszönöm előre is a válaszodat, de mielőtt befejezném aláhúzottan köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 8)

potozán írta:


> Igen tudtál, és nagyon köszönöm Neked a részletes magyarázatot.
> Ennek alapján beállítottam, és úgy látom remekül működik.
> Azon gondolkodom én miben tudnék Neked segíteni, de ha van ilyen alkalom gondolom megírod, minimum priviben.
> Van egy újabb kérdésem:
> ...



A Firefoxnak nagyon jó képességei vannak.
1. Akkor jelenik meg csak a link a fórumon, ha dinamikus a honlap. Akkor csak a link látszódik meg. Viszont ha képre kattintasz a jobb egérgombbal, akkor megjelenik egy olyan opció is a megjelenő ablakban, hogy a kép megjelenítése. Arra katt! Ekkor már csak a kép fog látszodni, és az aktuális linkje. Azt be az



-be.

De ha netán ez sem múködik akkor érdemes egy képfeltöltő oldalra feltölteni a képeid és onnan bemásolni az URL-jét.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 17)

*Megjelent a FIREFOX 3!!!!* 

A Mozilla Guinness Rekordot szeretne elérni még a mai nap, azaz az egy nap alatt a legtöbbször letöltött program kategóriájában. Csak a hivatalos Firefox oldalak számítanak bele a rekordkísérletben.

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/hu/firefox/

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/

http://www.getfirefox.com/


----------



## Joco1114 (2008 Június 22)

Én is letöltöttem, azt hittem, jobb lesz, mint az RC1...RC3 verziók, de tévednem kellett... Többször már fagyást generált (XP Pro), míg a 2.x-essel semmi gondom nincs, maximum, hogy iszonyatos a memóriaigénye.


----------



## stee (2008 Június 22)

Joco1114 írta:


> Én is letöltöttem, azt hittem, jobb lesz, mint az RC1...RC3 verziók, de tévednem kellett... Többször már fagyást generált (XP Pro), míg a 2.x-essel semmi gondom nincs, maximum, hogy iszonyatos a memóriaigénye.


Én is letöltöttem, mert annyira és annyian ajánlgatták....Hát megbántam!...


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 22)

Én innen (http)/innen (ftp) szoktam letölteni a következő verzió aktuális előzetes változatát. Még soha semmi komoly gondom nem volt a Firefox 3-mal. Szerintem szuper.


----------



## Joco1114 (2008 Június 23)

Ahogy látom, most kezdik a pluginokat átírni 3.0-ra. Ja egyébként kikapcsoltam a cache-eslését, és eddit nem volt fagyásom!  (Lekopogom!)


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 24)

Mindennap van valami frissítés. Nálam első nap sem volt fagyás. A 2-es tele volt pakolva pluginokkal. A 3-asnál sorra frissítik a kiegészítőket és semmi probléma vagy fennakadásom nem volt.


----------



## Macskosz19 (2008 Július 21)

A Firefox 3-as miért nem nyit új lapot, ha egy ha egy más weblapra hivatkozó címre kattintok. Nem találtam semmilyen beállítást, amivel megváltoztatnám. Vagy csak figyelmetlen voltam?


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Július 22)

Macskosz19 írta:


> A Firefox 3-as miért nem nyit új lapot, ha egy ha egy más weblapra hivatkozó címre kattintok. Nem találtam semmilyen beállítást, amivel megváltoztatnám. Vagy csak figyelmetlen voltam?



A *CTRL + bal egérgomb* kombinációval, vagy a *középső egérgomb*bal nyithatsz meg új lapon egy hivatkozást. Bizonyos esetekben akkor is új lapon nyílik meg egy hivatkozás, ha az oldal készítője a hivatkozáshoz olyan tulajdonságot rendelt, ami elvileg az oldalt új ablakban nyitná meg (ennek kezelését itt tudod beállítani Windows esetében: *Eszközök -> Beállítások... > Lapok > Új oldalak megnyitása*, és itt Linux esetében: *Szerkesztés **-> Beállítások... > Lapok > Új oldalak megnyitása*).

szerk.: Lapok kezelése


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

3.0-ás verzió a legmegbízhatóbb


----------



## Night35 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Lehet, de nekem spec elég sokszor behal, és újra kell indítanom.2-essel nem volt fele ennyi hiba (bár lehet h sp3 is közrejátszik ebben).


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 8)

Az, hogy kiegészítési lehetőségeket kínál, miközben írsz valamit a böngészőbe, az tényleg nagyon zsír. Viszont Operában ki lehet nagyítani a flash videókat, ezért azt szeretem jobban.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 8)

amcsi írta:


> Az, hogy kiegészítési lehetőségeket kínál, miközben írsz valamit a böngészőbe, az tényleg nagyon zsír. Viszont Operában ki lehet nagyítani a flash videókat, ezért azt szeretem jobban.



Ha ilyesmire gondolsz, a Firefox 3 is kinagyítja a flash videókat, amikor nagyítod az oldalt (ha ki van kapcsolva a _Csak a szöveg nagyítása_ opció).


----------



## berem (2009 Április 27)

En elegedett vagyok az "oreg rokaval" az ujabb verzio van fenn es nincs vele gondom. Melle meg nagyon sok adds-on es plugin-t hasznalok erdemes boviteni, szerintem mindenkepp megeri.De annak aki bongeszni akar annak a legjobb szeerintem a google chrome!


----------



## faraway (2009 Június 9)

amióta aktívabban netezek, firefoxot használok. upgradeltem a 3asra, mert a sebességtesztekben a legjobb eredményt produkálta...a hírek szerint a safari 4es még gyorsabb, de amíg nem lesznek olyan használható add-on-ok, mint a ff-hoz, addig eszem ágába nem jutna váltani. 
sztem szuper, hogy teljesen egyénire lehet szabni a böngészőt, minden számomra fontos információ megjelenik, amint megnyitom.


----------



## Obszervant (2009 Június 10)

Nem a 3-as hanem a 3.5-os roka az igazan gyors, foleg mert uj javascript tolmacsa van. Javaslom kiprobalasra.


----------



## averes (2009 Június 12)

potozán írta:


> Mint Firefox felhasználó, azt nem tudod, hogy egyik Web oldalon tárolt képeimből, hogyan tudok ide a CH-ra áttenni?
> URL cím átjön vele, de a kép nem jelenik meg, csak a cím.



Javaslom, hogy a -bárhová- beilleszteni kívánt képeket helyezzed el egy képfeltöltő oldalon és az onnan kapott linkeket használjad.
A siker (szinte) 100%os ! 
averes


----------



## averes (2009 Június 15)

*Firefox 3.5 beta letöltése*

Én a magam részéről nem szoktam béta-változatokat letölteni, mert még lehetnek benne hibák. Bár sok véglegesben is hemzsegnek 

A nevezett verzió innen letölthető:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_firefox/

Hátrány: angol nyelvű (ez Kanadában talán nem az) 
Sok sikert.


----------



## halaszlo (2009 Július 3)

Én akkor váltottam a rókára, amikor az IE folyamatosan lehalt. Azóta csak a róka megy nálam.


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 22)

Egy pár tanács,és leírás van a honlapomon is! A Hasznos/firefox gombot keresd!


----------



## Saint-Germain (2009 Augusztus 6)

Ha valakinek van kedve kiprobálni a következő Firefox addon-omat
(magyar rádiók közül vállogathatsz, mutatja a helyi időjárást) kattintson a következő képre:


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Nem ajánlom ezt a kiegészítőt! Egy középkategóriás számítógépnek a teljesítménye elég gyászos lenne tőle!


----------



## sulti (2009 Október 25)

Én nagyon megkedveltem a vén rókát, különösen az add-ons lehetőségek tetszenek benne. Én az alábbiakat használom:
-down them all, letöltésvezérlő
-fast video download, beépített videó leszedő
-hungarian dictionary
-screengrab, letölti a böngésző frame-én belüli részt képként
-speed dial, miniatűrás induló oldal, mint az operában
-flashblock


----------



## Laca_55 (2009 November 7)

A Flashblock az első amit felteszek. Kicseréli az idegesítően izgő-mozgó Flash reklámokat egy üres téglalappal és egy gombbal. Ha mégis meg akarnám nézni őket csak rá kell klikkelnem a gombra.
Sok oldalon Flash helyett animált gif-ek mozognak, de azokat egyszerű leállítani, csak ESC-et kell nyomni az oldal betöltődése után.


----------



## Laca_55 (2009 November 7)

Még valami. Firefox portable változat. (pendrive-ról fut bármely windows PC-n)

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable


----------



## Gyulusss70 (2009 November 25)

Rendszer optimizáló

Nagyon jó rendszer beállító karbantartó program az Advanced System Care
Letölthető: http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=4&oId=3000-2086_4-10407614&ontId=2086_4&spi=e2490d94b329fd507edd41b0c12d5855&lop=link&tag=tdw_dltext&ltype=dl_dlnow&pid=11118615&mfgId=6271865&merId=6271865&pguid=-Vn2pQoPjF0AACAcKkkAAAAO&destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.cnet.com%2F3001-2086_4-10407614.html%3Fspi%3De2490d94b329fd507edd41b0c12d5855


----------



## kondás (2009 December 6)

én is ajánlok egy kiterjesztést: linkification:[HIDE]
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/190[/HIDE]
azt csinálja, hogy a szöveges linkeket klikkelhetőre alakítja. ez nagyon haszon pl olyan helyen ahol sok letöltő link van becopyzva fórumokba


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

firefoxban tetszik meg nagyon, hogy a kinezete is teljesen tetre szabhato skinekkel


----------



## fremen1 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*Ff + ch ..*

Sziasztok! Egy ideje a Ffox csak a csatolt képen látható módod, "szétcsúszva" hozza be a CH-t. Először a 3.5.# verzióval, nemrég frissítettem, most 3.6.10 van fent de a jelenség mit sem változott.. 
Mi lehet az oka...? 
Remélem vkinek lesz ötlete.
Előre is köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 25)

Próbáld meg a teljes méret módot FF ikon bal felső sarok), illetve a széles kinézet módot (balra lent).


----------



## fremen1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A "széles kinézet" működik, köszi!!


----------



## MindCrime (2011 Április 3)

Kedvenc böngészőm, ghosteryvel pl nem kívánt sütiket (cookies) is lehet blokkolni. Nagyon hasznos. Minél látogatottabb egy weblap, annál több a sok mocsok adatgyűjtő program. Ha felteszitek a ghosteryt, meglepődtök milyen sok van. Vki használja?


----------



## weblehel (2011 Április 28)

alapállásból nekem is szét van csúszva a canadahun (a fórum blokk ki van csúszva jobbra egészen), szidtam is a rendszergazdát eleget, míg rájöttem, hogy ki lehet szélesíteni és helyrepattan - ezen azonban lehetne javítani, mivel sokáig ezért nem látogattam...


----------



## Deeper (2011 Május 1)

weblehel írta:


> alapállásból nekem is szét van csúszva a canadahun (a fórum blokk ki van csúszva jobbra egészen), szidtam is a rendszergazdát eleget, míg rájöttem, hogy ki lehet szélesíteni és helyrepattan - ezen azonban lehetne javítani, mivel sokáig ezért nem látogattam...


Ezt hogy sikerült megoldanod? Én hiába próbálom "megfogni" valahol a fórum részt, nem tudom elhúzni. Ha F11-el teljes képernyőre teszem, az sem használ, ugyanúgy jobbra van csúszva, ahogyan Te is írtad. A feletted írt "széles kinézetet" pedig sehol nem találom a menüben. (Mindez Ubuntu 10.10 és Firefox 4 alatt, Chromium alatt a fórum is helyesen jelenik meg)


----------



## weblehel (2011 Május 1)

A fórum részben az oldal alján van egy választható normál vagy szélesebb kinézet. Nekem normálta téve okésan jelenik meg. Persze a webmester megoldhatná, mert ez egyszerű CSS-hiba. Vagy pedig a vbulletin felfrissítésével is megoldható. 

Csatoltam egy képernyőképet, azon jobban látszik. Lehet, hogy csak bejelentkezve tudod megtekinteni. 

Üdv, Lehel




Deeper írta:


> Ezt hogy sikerült megoldanod? Én hiába próbálom "megfogni" valahol a fórum részt, nem tudom elhúzni. Ha F11-el teljes képernyőre teszem, az sem használ, ugyanúgy jobbra van csúszva, ahogyan Te is írtad. A feletted írt "széles kinézetet" pedig sehol nem találom a menüben. (Mindez Ubuntu 10.10 és Firefox 4 alatt, Chromium alatt a fórum is helyesen jelenik meg)


----------



## ben (2011 Június 24)

Nekem éppen fordítva működik, a "széles nézet" választásakor néz ki szépen a fórum.


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Próbáld meg a teljes méret módot FF ikon bal felső sarok), illetve a széles kinézet módot (balra lent).


Hosszú idő után megint borul a kinézet nekem még sosem volt tartós borulásom.
Ma borult
A széles kinézetre a bal alsó sarokban létező beállítást ma nem találom
Ellenben az általad javasolt teljes méret mód:*nézet*>legördül>*teljes képernyős üzemmód(F11)*bekapcsolása
Majd visszaváltás normál üzemmódba
*Helyreállította a felborulást
---------------
Hozzá kell tennem nem állandóra
Másik fórumra lépéskor ismét borul
*Mindég nyomogatni kell az *F11*-t (és ki kell várni kb 2-3 s) és nem mindég állítja be(FF 3.6.18)
3.6.23-ra frissítettem így sem működik jól
Nem jól működik az oldal ez tény


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 29)

fanyar. írta:


> Hosszú idő után megint borul a kinézet nekem még sosem volt tartós borulásom.
> Ma borult
> _*A széles kinézetre a bal alsó sarokban létező beállítást ma nem találom*_


*Valószínűleg a technikus éppen átállítja a CH "kinézetét.
(Megjelent pl. a kanadai zászló a lapfülön és a böngésző menüsorában).
Remélhetőleg hamarosan helyreáll a megszokott oldalkép.*


> Ellenben az általad javasolt teljes méret mód:*nézet*>legördül>*teljes képernyős üzemmód(F11)*bekapcsolása
> Majd visszaváltás normál üzemmódba
> *Helyreállította a felborulást
> ---------------
> ...


*A helyzet az, hogy 29-án megjelent FF 7.0 magyar verziója is. A 6.0 meg legalább 2 hónapja fenn van nálam, tehát el vagy maradva a frissítéssel.*


> Nem jól működik az oldal ez tény


*Ahogy írtam remélhetőleg ideiglenesen.*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

Haragszom magamra és rád is
Mert mégis teszt-miatt feltettem az általad mondott * FF 7.0 (7.01)
*Verziót és az lett amit az itt törölt (általam) üzenetemben leírtam
Ne cserélj mert sok hiba bejöhet
A régit hiba pedig nem ettől lesz megoldott*
Nos közlöm:
A canadahun hibája új Firefox verzióval sem szűnik meg
Az új verzió új megjelenést(nincs rá szükségem)*és egy vízszintes csúszka működésképtelenséget hozott be!
Az információm szerint Google króm kétféleképpen viselkedik
Van tag akinél a függőleges irány csúszik szét van akinél nem csúszik szét semmi
Nálam A régi IE jól működik
Nem kell javasolgatni új verziót (még burkoltan sem) mert nem az a hiba oka


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

Mint amit mondasz: remélhetőleg...
igen én is dobálom magamra a szenteltvizes keresztet-vetéseket
----
erre pedig nem jött válasz:
_*A széles kinézetre a bal alsó sarokban létező beállítást ma nem találom*_
Valóban nincs ,vagy én nem látom?


----------



## Lyna53 (2011 Október 3)

Engem is zavar ez az "elcsúszás", már egy másik fórumtémán is felvetettem, hogy szept. 28-óta vettem ezt a hibát észre, és a főoldal OK, de a fórum jobbra tart))) Lent semmi átállítható kis fülecskét nem látok, pedig szemüvegem is van DDDDDDDD Van valami normális megoldás??????????


----------



## Derzsi (2011 December 25)

fanyar. írta:


> Mint amit mondasz: remélhetőleg...
> igen én is dobálom magamra a szenteltvizes keresztet-vetéseket
> ----
> erre pedig nem jött válasz:
> ...


 
Nem vagy egyedül,nálam sem jelenik meg ez az opció,csak a második kis ablak,amiben azt irja Magyar.

Derzsi


----------



## Derzsi (2011 December 25)

weblehel írta:


> A fórum részben az oldal alján van egy választható normál vagy szélesebb kinézet. Nekem normálta téve okésan jelenik meg. Persze a webmester megoldhatná, mert ez egyszerű CSS-hiba. Vagy pedig a vbulletin felfrissítésével is megoldható.
> 
> Csatoltam egy képernyőképet, azon jobban látszik. Lehet, hogy csak bejelentkezve tudod megtekinteni.
> 
> Üdv, Lehel


 
Nálam a bal alsó sarokban nincs ez a lenyíló ablak...hmmm...miért??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 27)

*A másik témában már októberben megírtam, hogy a "széles" LCD monitorok elterjedése miatt meg lett szüntetve ez az opció és eleve csak a széles kinézet maradt* (1465).


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A másik témában már októberben megírtam, hogy a "széles" LCD monitorok elterjedése miatt meg lett szüntetve ez az opció és eleve csak a széles kinézet maradt* (1465).


Volt egy szavazásos közvéleménykutatás
kevesebb a széles monitorok száma 
*A legelterjedtebb a 17" és19" vagyis a normál*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 16)

safranek írta:


> Volt egy szavazásos közvéleménykutatás
> kevesebb a széles monitorok száma
> *A legelterjedtebb a 17" és19" vagyis a normál*


*A ma kapható monitorok szinte mindegyike képes a 16:9-re is, sőt az az alap beállitásuk.
De van egy 4:3/széles beállitási lehetőségeük is, sőt a monitorok, ill videó kártyák driver-ei is lehetőséget adnak különféle (akár automatikus) beállitásokra.
Az általad beidézett hozzászólásom is kb 2 éves és a felmérés is még akkor indult, amikor az LCD kijelzők jószerével kizárólag a hordazható gépekben léteztek még.

Nem állitom, hogy - főként az idősebb korosztály gépein - a CH tagok közül senki sem használ hagyományos 15"-s CRT monitort, de ha az 5"-s telefonomon is jól jelenik meg a CH, akkor azon is élvezhető és ez a léneg.*


----------

